# Bristol Critical Mass Friday 28th October 5 p.m.



## fat hamster (Oct 15, 2005)

> *A Halloween Ride - In Solidarity & Celebration*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 15, 2005)

I might go to this - it will be my last day of cycling to work this year (as the clocks go back that weekend).


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 15, 2005)

_'We do not block the traffic, we are the traffic.'_


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 18, 2005)

Desperately simplistic dogma.

But CM is just plain fun.  Good enough for me.


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 28, 2005)

_*bump*_


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 29, 2005)

I forgot


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I forgot



I was in town... 

At 5pm... 

On my bike...

...-and I forgot too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I was in town...
> 
> At 5pm...
> 
> ...



Me too - Damn !

mind you I desperately needed  the bathroom and my light battery desperately needs replacing .....


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 30, 2005)

A report on BIMC claims that 200 turned up and that a socialist state has been created, all wars stopped and everyone from now on is going to be nice and wear cardigans.

No pics so I suspect the numbers are more likely to be limbs in attendance, or even fingers.

http://bristol.indymedia.org/newswire.php?story_id=24359


----------



## Isambard (Oct 30, 2005)

" We do not block the traffic, we are the traffic"

Nice one! Good to see such a positive perspective, it's far too easy to be bitter and jaded innit.


----------

